# Fusion aromatherapy, yeah the stuff at the head shop



## sacrÃ© bleu (Oct 23, 2010)

I cant smoke weed no more, sad fact of life for me right now. Hope I can do it. Its been rough, lifes way different. No more winding down, I get it its illeagal, beers bring out the bad guy in me so the bad guys coming out. The man say it so.
I heard about this type of shit for years, never smoked it. It wasnt always the same but the idea was always there. I finnaly had to try salvia 3 years ago. Fun, yeah but not the type of way i like to wind down. For fucks sake I couldnt even walk right, never mind find a way to the bed or couch to watch TV. Even if i did watch TV in the 5 minutes of crazy. What would happen? Nothing relaxing I am sure.
I bought this stuff FUSION AROMATHERAPYINSENSE. Not the same as a weed high, but I am not freaking out yet. Kind of like a weed high but kind of not. 1 hit and I am feeling good.
Anybody have any idea what it is. Says includes ancient herbs such as:
damiana leaf (turnera diffusa)
mullein leaf (verbascum thapsus)
motherwort (leonurus cardiaca)
mugwort (artemisia vulgaris)
bay bean extract
I am going to look this stuff up. I will post what I find.
If anybody knows somthing, or even heard, feel free to post. 
Seems pretty good so far. Maybe its cuz I aint smoked weed in 6 months.. I miss weed so.......
tbc


----------



## Swag (Oct 23, 2010)

You need to purchase a JWH-018 or other legal synthetic cannabinoid agnostic online. Which is the real chemical in it that causes the THC like high. It's about 50 dollars a gram online and there are loads of vendors that sell it. Since it's legal here in the US a lot of websites are legitimate. Though it raises your tolerance A LOT I hadn't smoked any herb in about a week and bought 4 grams of some spice at a head shop and it's been 2 weeks and i'm about to finish an O worth of spice. An i've smoked around 8 grams of just pure powder ordered JWH-018 online. So in 30 years my brain should probably be a huge tumor if all the alledged tests are on it a true. I would love to smoke some herb but i've resently moved down to the sunshine state and the cops here seem to be out for blood with drugs. I wanna take this time to say if anyone is on the east coast please help me out . Everytime i've been smoking this new spice i've been experiencing a weird viberating feeling on the bottom of my right shoulder sort of like when your foots alseep.


----------

